# 3 day split



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Alright guys finding it hard to get in the gym ATM because of work. Does anyone know any good 3 day splits? If I could get in the gym more I'd just do the split again in the same week. Training 6 days a week if possible. @Mingster I know your knowledgable


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Push pull legs mate, simple to follow


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, Push/Pull/Legs is my routine of choice.

I wouldn't recommend 6 day a week training for any routine tbh. Yes, I know it can be done, but it needs careful management imo, to avoid going beyond what is necessary to progress, In simple terms I don't feel a person can train with the required effort and progression 6 days out of 7. To do this successfully you have to tailor your workouts, be it through periodisation or strength days/hypertrophy days etc. Whilst these look good on paper, to me, they are too much hassle for the average trainer to successfully manage.

I would recommend one on/on off for most people. There's nothing to stop you switching to two on/one off if you're feeling good.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Yes, Push/Pull/Legs is my routine of choice.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend 6 day a week training for any routine tbh. Yes, I know it can be done, but it needs careful management imo, to avoid going beyond what is necessary to progress, In simple terms I don't feel a person can train with the required effort and progression 6 days out of 7. To do this successfully you have to tailor your workouts, be it through periodisation or strength days/hypertrophy days etc. Whilst these look good on paper, to me, they are too much hassle for the average trainer to successfully manage.
> 
> I would recommend one on/on off for most people. There's nothing to stop you switching to two on/one off if you're feeling good.


I usually do single body part training. But can't get it in atm. If I do ppl how many sets per body part do you think I should do


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It depends how hard you train.

On my Push day for example I'll do, including warm ups, 8-10 sets of bench press, 3 sets of flyes, 7 sets for shoulders(2 exercises) and 4-6 sets for tri's.

On Leg day it will be 8-10 sets of squats, 5 sets of calf work, 3 sets for hams and maybe another 3 sets of a secondary quad exercise.

If you have big calves and weak hams switch the sets round and so on.

I put 60-70% of my effort into the first exercise of each session.

You can train heavy or you can train volume, you can't do both.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It depends how hard you train.
> 
> On my Push day for example I'll do, including warm ups, 8-10 sets of bench press, 3 sets of flyes, 7 sets for shoulders(2 exercises) and 4-6 sets for tri's.
> 
> ...


I train for volume 10-12 reps, do you go heavy mate or do you go volume?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

B-rad said:


> I train for volume 10-12 reps, do you go heavy mate or do you go volume?


I mix it up a little. I train heavy for the first exercise of the session - squat/legs, bench/push and deads/pull. I then do higher rep volume for the following exercises. As I say, the first exercise is max effort, the rest are more for working the muscles for 10-15 reps.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I mix it up a little. I train heavy for the first exercise of the session - squat/legs, bench/push and deads/pull. I then do higher rep volume for the following exercises. As I say, the first exercise is max effort, the rest are more for working the muscles for 10-15 reps.


il have a go see how I get on. Cheers mate


----------



## Vasea (Mar 8, 2011)

Thinking too to try 3 days split.



> Yes, Push/Pull/Legs is my routine of choice.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend 6 day a week training for any routine tbh. Yes, I know it can be done, but it needs careful management imo, to avoid going beyond what is necessary to progress, In simple terms I don't feel a person can train with the required effort and progression 6 days out of 7. To do this successfully you have to tailor your workouts, be it through periodisation or strength days/hypertrophy days etc. Whilst these look good on paper, to me, they are too much hassle for the average trainer to successfully manage.
> 
> I would recommend one on/on off for most people. There's nothing to stop you switching to two on/one off if you're feeling good.


Never tried this push/pull/Legs

So you do 3 groups in 1 day, chest/shoulders/triceps ? hmm; so 3+2+2=7 exercise

Next day back/biceps ? If is that so, now this is my weak spot, cuz after back my biceps is almost dead.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Vasea said:


> Thinking too to try 3 days split.
> 
> Never tried this push/pull/Legs
> 
> ...


Yes, that's about it.

The basic Push day I've used most often would be.:

Bench Press, dips, and a tricep isolation exercise.

Nowadays I no longer train for size and do:

Bench Press, Flyes, Side Laterals, machine dips and pushdowns.

A basic Pull day would be:

Deads, Chins and a bicep isolation.

And Legs:

Squat, SLDL, and a Calf Raise.


----------



## Vasea (Mar 8, 2011)

> Yes, that's about it.
> 
> The basic Push day I've used most often would be.:
> 
> ...


It sounds good man.

For me it will be like this on chest/shoulder/triceps: with a routine like on/off/on/off/on/off/off

flat bench dumbbell, incline dumbbell; for shoulders: dumbell shoulder press, flyes; and for triceps dips and cable isolation

The only problem is with dumbbell shoulder press after chest.I'm pretty sure I will do it with less weight..


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

I plan on doing push pull legs 3 days on the run. Then I'll have 3 days off. So that's 5 days rest before I hit the same muscle groups again instead of the usual 6 you see.

Over a 12 week period that means I've worked out my chest, for example, 19 times. Where as once a week would be just 12.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I follow a P/P/L but i add another Leg day in.

*slacking last few weeks and skipping either chest or shoulders one week. but back at it from today - I train on my lunch break and find leg day hard to get in under 1hr, plus my calves are my weak point so i like to hit them twice a week.

*My Split*

*Chest:* Bench press, Incl press, Flyes // *Shoulders:* Push press, Db Military press, Side laterals // *Triceps:* Cgbp

*Back:* Deadlifts, Rows, Chins, Lat pulldowns // *Biceps:* B/b curls, Hammer curls

*Quads:* Squats, Front squats, Leg press, Leg ext // *Calves:* Standing calves, Donkey calves

*Hams:* GHRs, Sldl, Lying leg curls, Lunges // *Calves:* Seated calves, Toe press


----------

